# S775 vs X58 PPD?



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay here is what I am wondering between two different platforms. 

First is a top end XFX S775 system running a Q9400 and 6gb ram. The Q9400 is overclocked to 3.375 (1800 x 7.5). 

Second system is a MSI X58M running a Xeon W3520 quad core with hyperthreading at a stock 2.66 ghz. 

I am to assume that the x58 system will put out more PPD due to having hyperthreading? 

What is all of your best guesses at the difference in PPD output between the two different systems? 

Thanks in advance,
Dano


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2013)

Hyperthreading doesn't do much for crunching. Based on the per thread performance calculated by boinc my 3770K should do ~8000 ppd crunching 24/7 but it barely reached 5000 on a good day.

You have to remember that in the end it's only a quad core. HT just makes it more efficient.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2013)

The X58 should be around double a s775 rig. At stock a 920 should get around 3.5-4k ppd in Windows and maybe 30% more in Linux depending on workload.

Check my FreeDC specs- I have an i7-930 running under Linux at 3.5Ghz iirc


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 26, 2013)

not sure about actual PPD, but I'm going to guess the X58 PPD is 20% (+/-3%) more than the S775 system


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> The X58 should be around double a s775 rig. At stock a 920 should get around 3.5-4k ppd in Windows and maybe 30% more in Linux depending on workload.
> 
> Check my FreeDC specs- I have an i7-930 running under Linux at 3.5Ghz iirc



So Linux gives a much better PPD? And up to 30%? Wow, that is quite a bit really. Hmm, might have to put Linux on the Xeon w3520 then. 



BarbaricSoul said:


> not sure about actual PPD, but I'm going to guess the X58 PPD is 20% (+/-3%) more than the S775 system



Actually that is about what I had assumed is about 20% better with the x58 platform.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2013)

If anyone is going to know it's Jstn7477 or Ion.... they have the most experience for either platform


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2013)

i did around 4k a day while playing games and oc to 3.8


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2013)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i did around 4k a day while playing games and oc to 3.8



On an S775 system Don?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2013)

oh no x58 lol


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2013)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh no x58 lol



 Oh okay. I was going to say "4k on an s775?" LOL.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2013)

think i was close to 3k on my 9450Q @4ghz


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hmm, that pretty much goes in line with the x58 being about 20% +/- 3% that Barbaric was saying.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2013)

the heat and power draw from the x58 isnt worth it imo, but thats me


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 27, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, that pretty much goes in line with the x58 being about 20% +/- 3% that Barbaric was saying.



 Honestly, lucky guess. Never used an X58 system myself.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2013)

My dual Xeon S771 3.0GHz quad-core chips put out about 5k running stock on Win7, which puts each chip around 2.5K.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2013)

Alright, looking at statistics for the systems I have, it appears that an i7-920 at 2.66GHz will pull down right about 4k PPD under Linux (at least that's what the one I have is doing).  If it can be OCed, it will obviously be better.  IIRC a second-gen C2Q at 2.5GHz gets about 2.3k PPD or so.  Then at 3.375 you'd get not quite 3k, I'd say.  So the i7 should certainly still do better.


----------

